# Ladera Surf?? Becoming OC Surf?



## soccerdad05 (Mar 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any confirmation on this? I heard that Ladera Surf is not becoming OC Surf because they did not get SCDSL approved under "Ladera" Surf.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 26, 2018)

Word on the street is SCDSL didn't accept Ladera Surf as it's own club for the reasons of forfeiting games for 2 previous seasons, recreational teams and coaches. I'm sure they will find a way to join some other SCDSL club, who is not familiar or don't want to listen about their previous shenanigans.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 31, 2018)

Well dude who runs Ladera has probably switched club names more than the amount of people who like the guy. Refs and coaches know that guy is a clown. Dude is asst coach, manager for every team as well as "coaching" teams that arent even listed as his. No bios for coaches. Guy is an insurance salesman running a league for sole purpose of making money. Kids arent developing. Sucks for kids and parents who dont know better. The city should just revoke whatever deals he is getting - which was due to the rec program that is just the mechanism to make $


----------



## Soccer (Mar 31, 2018)

If you are looking for a club to have fun, hang with teammates, learn enough about soccer for fun and not have to be a volunteeer for everything like AYSO, then this might be your club.  

If getting more out of soccer is your end game, well there are probably better choices. 

The fees are low.

But know this KT is not great with money.  No need for me to tell you that, search yourself.   I hear $300 or so is going straight to him for salary.  Dues are low caucus he is duping the Ladera Parks with the all resident factor.  He was banned from dealing with them, I hear, DS has too now.  No joke about it this club exists to give the three on top a job an income.  No bios so are they even soccer guys or just dads who coached or golf professionals?  KT got lucky as running the fields part for Ladera AYSO, got to know the parks people, obtained a few more fields each year as he started Ladera Wings, then a few more as Strikers MV now he has 30 teams +/- as Ladera Surf.  When a club says on there website if you have a team that wants to join contact xxxx?  Are they in this for the kids or $$$.  KT is in this for the $$$.

Which is all fine if the kids are having fun!!! But if not and they screw these kids......

Just make sure you keep yours eye open,as all of this could just go away, poof!

To answer your question.  No partnership, I hear West Coast told them it would be an adoration of Ladera Surf not a merger.  KT et all would just be Coaches. 

So where will these kids play in the fall?  Better question.  No league no state Cup.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 31, 2018)

You forgot Pacific. Yeah he sells insurance, one other guy is a golf pro, one is in engineering sales and one of the teams that has done okay is a lawyer.
Townsen is bad news and yes he used AYSO a money maker to get fields. If you want to find a living, breathing embodiment of the term "used car salesman" thats your guy. Most kids, parents and city officials dont know enough about soccer to figure out this guy is only there for one thing - money. He has used real coaches in the past. Those relationships never last. One coach had the city shut down his training after agreeing to trade private weekly training for the kids in return for some field space. Townsen either called the city at very least he told the city he didnt know about it when asked. He got his free training for the year and threw the coach under the bus. Guy argues with everyone and doesnt even remember who he argues with.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Every year we were in SD I used to tell the coaches, why do they dilute the brand so much giving the surf name to all? It's a shame but "Surf" without SD in front of it is all about the $$$, heck could even say it's about the money at SD but our top teams remain great so....


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 2, 2018)

I heard from a assistant coach and parent that they will be come "OC Surf - Ladera" and that it was just a paperwork deal.

I think they are buying time until they can find a new options.. CSL or new club to ride under for SCDSL... Although I am sure SCDSL will know if they try to join their 30 teams under a new club name. 

Was wondering if anyone from Ladera Surf knew of anything?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> I heard from a assistant coach and parent that they will be come "OC Surf - Ladera" and that it was just a paperwork deal.
> 
> I think they are buying time until they can find a new options.. CSL or new club to ride under for SCDSL... Although I am sure SCDSL will know if they try to join their 30 teams under a new club name.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone from Ladera Surf knew of anything?


wondering if anyone will admit they have their kid at Ladera.

forgot to ask, what was the reason SCDSL had them forfeit games?


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> wondering if anyone will admit they have their kid at Ladera.
> 
> forgot to ask, what was the reason SCDSL had them forfeit games?


I heard it was because they either couldn't get a coach there or more than likely could not provide home fields for all their games.

With 25 teams last year.. They would have to field 50% games at home. I think they only had 2 fields for use and not even the entire days due to AYSO Ladera Ranch. So I am sure they just had to forfeit on that fact alone.. maybe there were expecting the away teams to always host haha


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> I heard it was because they either couldn't get a coach there or more than likely could not provide home fields for all their games.
> 
> With 25 teams last year.. They would have to field 50% games at home. I think they only had 2 fields for use and not even the entire days due to AYSO Ladera Ranch. So I am sure they just had to forfeit on that fact alone.. maybe there were expecting the away teams to always host haha


funny since that guy is quick to ask for game forfeited in their favor - after a game is played and they lost

the field issue makes sense since he piggy-backed the club to AYSO - which he isnt suppose to do. AYSO/parents would be quick to make a stink if the fields werent available for a game. the city would be on him really quick. he can make an excuse for club forfeits by saying "no coach available"

guess forfeiting games doesnt mean anything as long as the money is still in the bank account. kids be damned


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> funny since that guy is quick to ask for game forfeited in their favor - after a game is played and they lost
> 
> the field issue makes sense since he piggy-backed the club to AYSO - which he isnt suppose to do. AYSO/parents would be quick to make a stink if the fields werent available for a game. the city would be on him really quick. he can make an excuse for club forfeits by saying "no coach available"
> 
> guess forfeiting games doesnt mean anything as long as the money is still in the bank account. kids be damned


I guess the Forfeiting games only affects the club, seeing as they did not get accepted into SCDSL. I am interested to see what will happen next. I think many Ladera parents are in the dark.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> I guess the Forfeiting games only affects the club, seeing as they did not get accepted into SCDSL. I am interested to see what will happen next. I think many Ladera parents are in the dark.


Of course they are. Club soccer foundations are built on this fact. Not like this guy is going to be forthcoming with the info, parents arent calling scdsl since they probably don't know they were kicked out of the league, dont know its not normal to have one person running all aspects of a club and probably told changing to Surf is for the kids. Kids having games forfeited and losing opp to play due you being a shady douche should automatically get you a) a slide tackle from behind with studs showing, b) a permanent ban from loal leagues and c) permenant ban from working around kids.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Of course they are. Club soccer foundations are built on this fact. Not like this guy is going to be forthcoming with the info, parents arent calling scdsl since they probably don't know they were kicked out of the league, dont know its not normal to have one person running all aspects of a club and probably told changing to Surf is for the kids. Kids having games forfeited and losing opp to play due you being a shady douche should automatically get you a) a slide tackle from behind with studs showing, b) a permanent ban from loal leagues and c) permenant ban from working around kids.


You're on a roll today.  But with that slide tackle I would aim a little higher.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Apr 2, 2018)

This is a flight 2 and 3 club if you want to call it that and should not even have the Surf name.  It seems to be the last chance end of the road for desperate parents who can’t get the players on any other club or team.   But they can say “my kids on Surf”!


----------



## diamondintherough (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> wondering if anyone will admit they have their kid at Ladera.
> 
> forgot to ask, what was the reason SCDSL had them forfeit games?


I will "admit" my daughter is at Ladera. She has played for both the "golf pro" and "engineering sales guy".  God forbid the guys have day jobs. Pretty sure that's a given for any coach, unless they're living under a freeway.  DS holds his national B coaching license and the two of them combined know more about coaching and teaching real soccer then any clueless parent whose only goal is their 8 year old winning every weekend. They coach possession style soccer (not kickball) that every other club coach "teaches", and they get good results.

I agree that the club could stand to be run more efficiently, however, none of you have any real intel on what is actually happening with LR Surf & SCDSL or the "top 3's salaries".  LR Surf will be accepted into SCDSL...so much speculation here & misinformation being spit, but hey, it's fun to talk trash all while hiding behind a computer.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 2, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> I will "admit" my daughter is at Ladera. She has played for both the "golf pro" and "engineering sales guy".  God forbid the guys have day jobs. Pretty sure that's a given for any coach, unless they're living under a freeway.  DS holds his national B coaching license and the two of them combined know more about coaching and teaching real soccer then any clueless parent whose only goal is their 8 year old winning every weekend. They coach possession style soccer (not kickball) that every other club coach "teaches", and they get good results.
> 
> I agree that the club could stand to be run more efficiently, however, none of you have any real intel on what is actually happening with LR Surf & SCDSL or the "top 3's salaries".  LR Surf will be accepted into SCDSL...so much speculation here & misinformation being spit, but hey, it's fun to talk trash all while hiding behind a computer.


Perfect example of completely brainwashed Ladera parent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## diamondintherough (Apr 2, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Perfect example of completely brainwashed Ladera parent. Thank you for sharing.


Awwwww, that's cute.

It's not brainwashing when I watch my daughter's team play good possession soccer and kick the crap out of Strikers OC, SD Surf, South Slammers, West Coast, Pats MV & the Blues.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 2, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> Awwwww, that's cute.
> 
> It's not brainwashing when I watch my daughter's team play good possession soccer and kick the crap out of Strikers OC, SD Surf, South Slammers, West Coast, Pats MV & the Blues.


You really made me laugh out load for a second. Love comedians.


----------



## diamondintherough (Apr 2, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> You really made me laugh out load for a second. Love comedians.


I can promise you I'm having more fun, Eagle.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 2, 2018)

They will not for fact get into SCDSL.  Unless they broker to play under someone else.

This list is final for the clubs currently in SCDSL

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/club-directory

to each their own on where they spend their money.  No fault in any choice.  Just make sure they are being honest with you.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there a way to check on the SCDSL page if a game was considered a forfeit?  Surely this isnt the only club in  SCDSL that had a forfeit last year.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> I will "admit" my daughter is at Ladera. She has played for both the "golf pro" and "engineering sales guy".  God forbid the guys have day jobs. Pretty sure that's a given for any coach, unless they're living under a freeway.  DS holds his national B coaching license and the two of them combined know more about coaching and teaching real soccer then any clueless parent whose only goal is their 8 year old winning every weekend. They coach possession style soccer (not kickball) that every other club coach "teaches", and they get good results.
> 
> I agree that the club could stand to be run more efficiently, however, none of you have any real intel on what is actually happening with LR Surf & SCDSL or the "top 3's salaries".  LR Surf will be accepted into SCDSL...so much speculation here & misinformation being spit, but hey, it's fun to talk trash all while hiding behind a computer.


Maybe you can help clear the air and give some facts.

If Ladera Surf will be in SCDSL next year, why aren't they listed on the final list: http://scdslsoccer.com/club-directory ??

Simple question that will clear the air for your club. I am sure many Ladera families are hearing about this, you can help your club by shedding some light on this for everyone.

Really this thread wasn't to bash the coaches, just trying to figure out what is going on for the Fall. You seem to believe there without a doubt you will be in SCDSL next Fall, what is your logic?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> I will "admit" my daughter is at Ladera. She has played for both the "golf pro" and "engineering sales guy".  God forbid the guys have day jobs. Pretty sure that's a given for any coach, unless they're living under a freeway.  DS holds his national B coaching license and the two of them combined know more about coaching and teaching real soccer then any clueless parent whose only goal is their 8 year old winning every weekend. They coach possession style soccer (not kickball) that every other club coach "teaches", and they get good results.
> 
> I agree that the club could stand to be run more efficiently, however, none of you have any real intel on what is actually happening with LR Surf & SCDSL or the "top 3's salaries".  LR Surf will be accepted into SCDSL...so much speculation here & misinformation being spit, but hey, it's fun to talk trash all while hiding behind a computer.


The problem isnt they have day jobs, the problem is at clubs that are properly setup, they have people who are "soccer people" in charge. In fact some even have pro-bono lawyers, community members, officials from the city they are located in and many more. Having a C, B, A license doesnt tell you anything about the quality of the individual or the quality of the coaching. I know many coaches in the Mexican leagues who dont have licenses, played professionally, played on their national teams and develop kids that are technically superior to most coaches...period. "Possession Soccer" is now some marketing term they throw out to every parent - along with "playing out the back".  Hell I have licenses, not hard to come by, but my ethics would never let me take on a club team - wouldnt be fair to the kids. I will say though, a B does mean he put some effort in.  Also, a properly run club should have a HIGH percentage of coaches at C level and higher. Club im involved with probably has the most A licensed coaches around. As far as not teaching kickball, you must not watch enough games or convinced yourself you arent being duped. The FACT is most clubs at Surf dont play possession. They in fact play through the center via attempted through-balls and balls over the top. Works pretty well at younger ages and levels where kids are not very good with their heads or clearing the ball.  Once you understand that, not hard to take the ball and counter. Again,

I have experience with clubs, admins and fee structure. NO CLUB, any properly run club that isnt solely motivated by money, has individuals who run ALL ASPECTS of the club. You can not be the manager of every team, assistant coach of every team while being the person in charge of said club. In fact, he coaches teams that he isnt even listed as the coach for - not shady or anything.  I see Ladera teams playing without enough kids - wont shut a flight down due to low numbers. This only occurs, and you can run a search on here and threads on boards across the country, when someone doesnt anyone else to see how the finances are run and just putting teams out to make money. You claim misinformation but you obviously have never talked to refs, former coaches, former club parents (from one of the many different names he has had over the years) and other this guy argues with or he has screwed over.

Lets say, for the sake of argument,  we are all Full of Shit. Not like I have never told Townson in his face he is full of shit and shouldnt be in charge of anything to do with children. Even Lets say, like you claim, we only talk crap over the computer. Lets examine one issue. The game forfeits and how they have come about:

Fact: Anaheim Surf Ladera has field space because of AYSO. (not a secret)
Fact: Anaheim Surf Ladera isnt getting space through proper channels. If this wasnt true, their would never be any games being forfeited over "field conflicts" - as they would have fields to play on.
Fact: Improprieties have had to occur in order to even have the ability to forfeit the games. A club MUST SUBMIT fields (and times) for scheduling for the SCDSL season. This is why it takes forever to get a damn schedule from SCDSL, even up to a couple weeks prior to the season begins. This means this turd submitted fields/times for games that were never going to happen. Most likely this was due to AYSO having games scheduled. You know, the real reason why he has a club - AYSO.

So lets breakdown that even further why this happened. This guy didnt want to pay for other fields, because its EXPENSIVE. Which means no money for him or anyone at the top. You cant piss of AYSO/parents because AYSO is huge and drop the hammer on this guy - which means bye-bye extra income. So the easy choice for him is to forfeit games and just schedule crap that was never going to happen. Most parents he is dealing with dont have a clue. So easy to say "coach not available", "field screw up", "not enough players", etc. So the fucked up part is THE KIDS GETS SCREWED. Kids just want to play. The responsibility of the admin/coaches is to make this happen and improve the kids. Kids shouldnt have to ask a parent "Do we get to play this week?". A parent, who is paying for  certain number of games, should be REALLY PISSED OFF. If a coach doesnt show up, or no one at a field on game day our league know within 30 mins. Then again our parents are probably more informed about how everything is run, where ALL THE MONEY goes and the backgrounds of our coaches - even a nice big meeting once a year that explains it all to parents.

So it appears you are fine with all this as long as your child isnt being screwed. Why would she be? Given her coach is one of the people at the top of the pyramid, none of her games will be forfeited or ever have an issue with practice space.  Your team will have the proper number of kids as well. Not like many of the flight 3 teams put out by Ladera where the poor kids are playing 1 or 2 kids down. Chasing kids all day. Im sure that helps their development though - at the very least theyll have tons of fun running to cover kids all day.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2018)

Pretty sure the only game that was a forfeit this year wasn’t due to fields. I believe it was a late season game on a Sunday.  With a team that either had injuries or some LDS players on it that won’t play on Sunday.  Not sure about previous years under Castle and the Strikers. 
Do the research if you want.  All Anaheim Surf Ladera teams  had 50% of their games on home fields. (Give or take 10% in case of an uneven bracket). 
Bash away if you must. But this appears to be an up and coming club that seems to have ruffled some feathers along the way.  
I know that their younger girls teams have added a lot of players from surrounding clubs. Maybe these clubs want them to go away to stop the exodus?  Seems parents are interested in reasonable fees, good fields that are close to home and playing with kids that are mostly at the same school. 
Or maybe LR Surf will fade away.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Pretty sure the only game that was a forfeit this year wasn’t due to fields. I believe it was a late season game on a Sunday.  With a team that either had injuries or some LDS players on it that won’t play on Sunday.  Not sure about previous years under Castle and the Strikers.
> Do the research if you want.  All Anaheim Surf Ladera teams  had 50% of their games on home fields. (Give or take 10% in case of an uneven bracket).
> Bash away if you must. But this appears to be an up and coming club that seems to have ruffled some feathers along the way.
> I know that their younger girls teams have added a lot of players from surrounding clubs. Maybe these clubs want them to go away to stop the exodus?  Seems parents are interested in reasonable fees, good fields that are close to home and playing with kids that are mostly at the same school.
> Or maybe LR Surf will fade away.


My big question is why aren't they listed on Scdsl club directory? I know the club has grown no doubt and there are plenty of rumors out there.

Why not just be forthcoming and say why they aren't listed on the directory? They did not get approved under "Ladera Surf" for SCDSL. This is a known fact.. so if not for Forfeits.. than why?


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 3, 2018)

Chiming in not to bash anyone, just to lay out some facts about fields when the Ladera Wings(now Ladera Surf who used to be the Strikers) first started.  There were three entities who were petitioning for fields in 2012.  The entities were the AYSO ladera (who had command of the limited fields in Ladera since their inception) ESL (signature league run out of Aliso Viejo) and the newly formed Wings, ran by KT.  The Wings came on the scene with the idea of being an alternative to AYSO and competing in the signature environment.  The only problem was, that void was being filled successfully by ESL at the time.  So all three entities were present for a LARMAC meeting about fields and it was disclosed that the Wings had a greater % of Ladera Ranch residents than the either AYSO and ESL.  This was because ESL allowed teams to form themselves and AYSO has an open registration policy so they would pull from local non-resident areas like Las Flores and RSM which in turn reduced their resident %.  As a result, the Wings were awarded a disproportionate amount of field space for their group.   That helped this group grow very quickly and offer a local alternative with open field availability.

Initially, it seemed like they were doing things the right way.  Although these actions led to an adversarial relationship to the other organizations.  As AYSO began to see the light of what had occured (duped out of their own fields), they began fighting to keep their fields and teams which helped them push for signature/Pacific Club teams to come on the scene.  I think having the three organizations co-exist may have actually grown the sport in Ladera.  Unfortunately field space did not grow with it and it left alot of parents wondering how their kids could play locally but never had enough space for practice.  Soon after, an exodus of players started to leave the local environs and found their way to local clubs (Blues, West Coast, Slammers, Pats).  

Whats unfortunate about he whole thing is that Ladera is home to ALOT of stud soccer players......they just don't ever get to play at home now.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Pretty sure the only game that was a forfeit this year wasn’t due to fields. I believe it was a late season game on a Sunday.  With a team that either had injuries or some LDS players on it that won’t play on Sunday.  Not sure about previous years under Castle and the Strikers.
> Do the research if you want.  All Anaheim Surf Ladera teams  had 50% of their games on home fields. (Give or take 10% in case of an uneven bracket).
> Bash away if you must. But this appears to be an up and coming club that seems to have ruffled some feathers along the way.
> I know that their younger girls teams have added a lot of players from surrounding clubs. Maybe these clubs want them to go away to stop the exodus?  Seems parents are interested in reasonable fees, good fields that are close to home and playing with kids that are mostly at the same school.
> Or maybe LR Surf will fade away.


Ill take your word on the fields. Basing on what was said. If they did forfeit due to fields, what I posted would be the reason why. It isnt a secret the club has the field space due to AYSO. He even has traded field space, as if it was his to trade, in order to get private training for kids at his club. When it was no longer convenient, or city officials asked him about it - coach got tossed under the bus. Thats the kind of dude he is. That is the real issue with the club. He incorporated it all, all him. Not how other clubs operate - well ones that dont get bashed or eventually fade away. 

They arent an up an coming club in my opinon. Theyve been around in various names for several years. The name gets a bit of bad following and its on to the next one. In this case, Surf just offers more $ in the pocket and a bigger name to use to attract kids. If you play for club X or Y most coaches/admins dont care - they care when they start pulling shady tactics. I dont even see an issue of them taking players, because that happens naturally and doesnt seem like they are targeting teams like say the real Surf or Pats. Also looks like Surf OC doesnt want anything to do with them. Strange, given Anaheim Surf (who ladera was under) has the OC Surf Logo and promoting as OC Surf on their website.


----------



## mirage (Apr 3, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> My big question is why aren't they listed on Scdsl club directory? I know the club has grown no doubt and there are plenty of rumors out there.
> 
> Why not just be forthcoming and say why they aren't listed on the directory? They did not get approved under "Ladera Surf" for SCDSL. This is a known fact.. so if not for Forfeits.. than why?


It used to be that the reason there are so many listings for the same organization (not affiliates), like Pats, Pats HB, MV and so on, has to do with each listing equates to field allocation responsibility for that club.  In other words, if no one at Pats RSM is responsible for securing and scheduling field for the club, those teams that fall under Pats RSM is to be listed under somewhere the scheduling for field actually occurs.  I'm using Pats as an example since all those Pats listings are a part of Pats SC under a single charter/incorporation, whereas all those Galaxies, Surf and alike are independent orgs with affiliations to the original entity (i.e., LAG, Surf Sports).

Regardless of the fate Ladera Surf, if they do not have field control to provide a component into the league schedule, they would not appear under the SCDSL Club Directory listing.  They may appear, if they are playing under another org's fields, OC Surf Ladera under OC Surf, as an example.

It may not make sense to many but that's what MR told us few years ago when they started showing multiple listings under the same club.  It makes their job easier to know immediately who to goto for field allocation.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

mirage said:


> It used to be that the reason there are so many listings for the same organization (not affiliates), like Pats, Pats HB, MV and so on, has to do with each listing equates to field allocation responsibility for that club.  In other words, if no one at Pats RSM is responsible for securing and scheduling field for the club, those teams that fall under Pats RSM is to be listed under somewhere the scheduling for field actually occurs.  I'm using Pats as an example since all those Pats listings are a part of Pats SC under a single charter/incorporation, whereas all those Galaxies, Surf and alike are independent orgs with affiliations to the original entity (i.e., LAG, Surf Sports).
> 
> Regardless of the fate Ladera Surf, if they do not have field control to provide a component into the league schedule, they would not appear under the SCDSL Club Directory listing.  They may appear, if they are playing under another org's fields, OC Surf Ladera under OC Surf, as an example.
> 
> It may not make sense to many but that's what MR told us few years ago when they started showing multiple listings under the same club.  It makes their job easier to know immediately who to goto for field allocation.


That makes sense. I will say that rarely do they fly under another club like "SD Surf - Ladera". They typically will show as Ladera Surf, etc. Take your example for the Pats. They will show as Pats "city name", never Pats MV  - RSM. 

My point is that Ladera Surf applied for their own status for SCDSL and did not get approved. SCDSL allowed them to ride under Anaheim Surf last year.. Which they are not allowing this year. 

So they either became part of OC Surf.. which seems unlikely. Or they are going to play CSL? It's not like you can sneak 30 teams into SCDSL under a OC Surf - Ladera.. SCDSL didn't approve "Ladera Surf" for a reason. I just think they should be upfront and spill the beans.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Looked up some of the results of the coach mentioned in the thread:
DS G02 Flight 1 - 3pts - Games werent competitive
DS  G05 - Flight 2 - *0pts *- Really bad
DS G06 - Flight 2 - 7pts - not very competitive either

Three teams, all very bad. The wins and losses wouldnt be so important if the losses were competitive. So you have teams playing out of their level. Blowouts dont help the kids develop. Most parents want their kids playing at the highest level possible. Its the job of the coach and admin to make sure they are at the correct level of competition. Regardless of how much parents complain. Results like this only make parents/kid leave. Having X License doesnt mean a coach will be honest with the abilities of team or the abilities he/she possess. So the parent who mentioned this is really looking through rose-colored glasses - that or they are related or a team manager. If the child is having fun with friends, thats a good argument to post, but claiming these are "_*good results'' *_is disingenuous.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Looked up some of the results of the coach mentioned in the thread:
> DS G02 Flight 1 - 3pts - Games werent competitive
> DS  G05 - Flight 2 - *0pts *- Really bad
> DS G06 - Flight 2 - 7pts - not very competitive either
> ...


Looks like all 3 teams finished last with big losses. 

I actually heard from a parent that is leaving the club. They said they had no idea about SCDSL. They left because "the girls were given no decision making ability in the game, they had to pass from Player A to Player B". They said it resulted into zero fun and less development for the players. 
Girls were not excited to train or play games because they had zero freedom. They were only trying to fulfill passing patterns on a repetitive, predictable basis. I think you may look pretty to an extend.. but you can tell when you see robots on the field. Especially at the older ages.. 

Still no response from the Ladera supporters?? After creating brand new accounts to post on this thread, they can't seem to answer the simple question. Why is Ladera Surf not listed on the SCDSL club directory? No doubt they asked one of Ladera's top 3 and are waiting for an email back... Don't hold your breath.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Apr 3, 2018)

I would like to clarify that AYSO and Ladera Surf are not working together for fields and there are no deals. Both organizations apply for fields through LARMAC and are competing on this each year. The reason for Surf struggling for fields in Ladera is due to the growth of the AYSO program and their high residency rate and need for local fields.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Looks like all 3 teams finished last with big losses.
> 
> I actually heard from a parent that is leaving the club. They said they had no idea about SCDSL. They left because "the girls were given no decision making ability in the game, they had to pass from Player A to Player B". They said it resulted into zero fun and less development for the players.
> Girls were not excited to train or play games because they had zero freedom. They were only trying to fulfill passing patterns on a repetitive, predictable basis. I think you may look pretty to an extend.. but you can tell when you see robots on the field. Especially at the older ages..
> ...


 At certain levels, playing experience (going through high level coaching at college, pro and national level)  is going to trump license education and being part of the 3four3 coaching network. The 3four3 coaching system isnt going to tell you when "STOP PLAYING OUT THE BACK" or "STOP HOLDING THE BALL". At some point you still have to read the game, understand what is going on and change. Sticking to something and thinking the result will eventually change is the definition of nuts. Joysticking all game isnt fun for anyone.


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> At certain levels, playing experience (going through high level coaching at college, pro and national level)  is going to trump license education and being part of the 3four3 coaching network. The 3four3 coaching system isnt going to tell you when "STOP PLAYING OUT THE BACK" or "STOP HOLDING THE BALL". At some point you still have to read the game, understand what is going on and change. Sticking to something and thinking the result will eventually change is the definition of nuts. Joysticking all game isnt fun for anyone.


Ok, so what gives? I am not anyway associated with this club. In fact, complete opposite of the lush lifestyle you guys live down in the OC but I am a little confused by you two douche bags going back and forth bashing on this club and asking for transparency while offering up none of your own.  This is clearly personal so why don't you two P*ssys enlighten everyone and just tell us why you guys hate the club so much.  Kids get cut? They ride the pine?  What?? If you aren't with the club then what do you care how many teams, what place, how they coach, etc., etc. There are clubs up here that only have 4, 5, 6, 10 teams and some where they all do poorly but who are you guys to dictate who plays where and who doesn't? You guys on a mega club payroll or something? Don't sit there and complain in post after post about this club not being forthcoming when you and soccer pop5 clearly have your own little agenda. And don't tell me that you guys are doing some sort of public service as that would just make you look even more full of sh*t.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Ok, so what gives? I am not anyway associated with this club. In fact, complete opposite of the lush lifestyle you guys live down in the OC but I am a little confused by you two douche bags going back and forth bashing on this club and asking for transparency while offering up none of your own.  This is clearly personal so why don't you two P*ssys enlighten everyone and just tell us why you guys hate the club so much.  Kids get cut? They ride the pine?  What?? If you aren't with the club then what do you care how many teams, what place, how they coach, etc., etc. There are clubs up here that only have 4, 5, 6, 10 teams and some where they all do poorly but who are you guys to dictate who plays where and who doesn't? You guys on a mega club payroll or something? Don't sit there and complain in post after post about this club not being forthcoming when you and soccer pop5 clearly have your own little agenda. And don't tell me that you guys are doing some sort of public service as that would just make you look even more full of sh*t.


All been mentioned, you seem not to want to read. Not my fault you dont want to take shit at face value if you read it. Maybe people actually do give a shit about kids and making sure they dont get screwed. You might not try to help your community but others do. Again, you have a reading problem, I mentioned it doesnt matter if they lose - but does matter if they get their asses kicked and kids arent developing. As I also mentioned, if the kids are having fun then not an issue.  A lady posted on here that her kid was on teams that "good results", which isnt true. Did you hear me complain? Again, since you mentioned you arent down in the South OC and in the area the club is, you dont deal with the club, so what are you upset about?

Ill just crawl back into my mansion, because thats all how us South OC folks live. Not that people move from other places, work hard and move on up. Maybe youll get out of your bubble one day, check out an area that isnt like your own and see that people actually do give a shit about their next door neighbor - even if there is nothing in it for them.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Ok, so what gives? I am not anyway associated with this club. In fact, complete opposite of the lush lifestyle you guys live down in the OC but I am a little confused by you two douche bags going back and forth bashing on this club and asking for transparency while offering up none of your own.  This is clearly personal so why don't you two P*ssys enlighten everyone and just tell us why you guys hate the club so much.  Kids get cut? They ride the pine?  What?? If you aren't with the club then what do you care how many teams, what place, how they coach, etc., etc. There are clubs up here that only have 4, 5, 6, 10 teams and some where they all do poorly but who are you guys to dictate who plays where and who doesn't? You guys on a mega club payroll or something? Don't sit there and complain in post after post about this club not being forthcoming when you and soccer pop5 clearly have your own little agenda. And don't tell me that you guys are doing some sort of public service as that would just make you look even more full of sh*t.


Really nice of you to defend the club. Pretty simple, stated the only fact I know for sure. Ladera Surf did not get accepted into SCDSL.

Asked if Ladera folks could provide what facts they have on this for it or against it. I can see you want to step in protect the club from a couple of bullies.. Really no need. Giving clarity with facts is what I asked for.. Whatever motive you claim I have, it's only going to help the kids at Ladera to find out if the truth.

As for my personal interest. I am not part of the club and never have been. I do not like the coaches based on personal interactions with their behaviors at games.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Really nice of you to defend the club. Pretty simple, stated the only fact I know for sure. Ladera Surf did not get accepted into SCDSL.
> 
> Asked if Ladera folks could provide what facts they have on this for it or against it. I can see you want to step in protect the club from a couple of bullies.. Really no need. Giving clarity with facts is what I asked for.. Whatever motive you claim I have, it's only going to help the kids at Ladera to find out if the truth.
> 
> As for my personal interest. I am not part of the club and never have been. I do not like the coaches based on personal interactions with their behaviors at games.


yeah everyone has to have an agenda. i already said ive dealt with the guy who runs the club and he is a dickhead. not like i havent told the guy in his face.  no one gets along with the guy and all money driven. how the club operates is shady.  guess its a problem to tell folks you might want to take a second look or ask questions.


----------



## diamondintherough (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys!! Don't fret, I'm back from today's brainwashing session.

For folks that have such a low view of Ladera, y'all seem to care A LOT.

You have a deep disdain for KT, that much is clear, it's literally shaping your entire perspective.  I actually pity you for carrying that much hatred for a guy that runs a soccer club...speaks more to who you are.  Never in my post did I defend him or how the club is managed.

I spoke to my experience, as a parent, at the club.  My daughter's F2 team went 9-3 last year & was promoted to F1 with the golf pro and engineering sales guy as her coaches.  You are all speaking to their salaries & positions/roles in the club, which you no doubt are speculating about.  There's not a chance you have this information.  No one is signing up to be a soccer coach for the $.  It's been my experience, with my daughter's coaches (that y'all were bashing/not bashing) that there is a genuine care for the players and passion for the game.  I'm not going to defend possession style soccer to you, come out to a training or a game & see for yourself, it's really fun to watch, especially at this age group. The girls decision making ability is not at all hindered, in fact quite the opposite.  Never did I say that every Surf coach is coaching this way, I spoke to my coaches.

Your self-righteousness with regards to caring about "the kids" is quite nauseating.  No parent has a gun to their head keeping their kid at any club. Do your year with whatever club you choose...If the kids are suffering, get out. If you're unhappy, leave.  If your kid isn't developing, move on.  We are all adults, making what we deem the best decisions for our kids. 

With regards to the SCDSL, I have a very trusted source(not anyone at Ladera Surf), that it is a paperwork issue & that the club will play in the SCDSL in the fall.  I guess time will tell that story.  Then maybe I'll come back once we are in & start my own thread.  I think I'll title it "neener neener neener"  or maybe "what's up now bitches?!"


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 3, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> Guys!! Don't fret, I'm back from today's brainwashing session.
> 
> For folks that have such a low view of Ladera, y'all seem to care A LOT.
> 
> ...


I do gotta give it to you, I actually think you banter well(not sarcastic).

Just a couple of fact checks:

1. Why not list where the source is from, without naming names? Is your source that Shady?
2. You played F2 last year and are now promoted to Flight 1. SCDSL does not approve teams this quickly.. so you are being mislead or jumping to conclusions.
3. I know the paperwork story you were sold. Is that really a fact? You have shared no details on this. Paperwork to do what? The SCDSL club list is out and you are not on it. So are you saying you will be part of OC Surf. Or are you that dense to not ask more inquisitive questions.

You are obviously from the Girls 2007 team from last year based on what you shared. I have seen your team play.. that's called possession soccer?!


----------



## diamondintherough (Apr 3, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> I do gotta give it to you, I actually think you banter well(not sarcastic).
> 
> Just a couple of fact checks:
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks friend!

Ok, so, let me get this straight....reveal my source, without revealing it, got it.  But, yes, a little about me...typically I prefer my sources to be unreliable, the shadier the better!  I'm seeking the most deceptive, untrustworthy information I can find! Here's a question, if you have no vested interest in the club, if you don't have a child playing for the club, WHY DO YOU CARE?

The paperwork "story" is a logistical issue within the surf franchise. Like I said, time will tell that story. However, it's laughable that any of you a) have the time b) care enough, to spend your days speculating on this issue.

"That dense"....literally LOL. Gotta love a man who is clearly intimidated by a woman, result to name calling. You sound awesome, though, what a catch!

And finally, "Mr. I care about the kids"--you're insulting 10 year old girls playing soccer.  We were a first year team, learning to build out the back and possess the ball and they did it well.  You're right they didn't look like Barcelona, yet.  Y'all asked about results, I gave them to you.  We had 70+ 2007 girls come to tryout for this team, parents obviously liked what they saw.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 3, 2018)

Soccer said:


> They will not for fact get into SCDSL.  Unless they broker to play under someone else.
> 
> *This list is final for the clubs currently in SCDSL*
> 
> ...


Are you sure this is the final list for next season??? It just seems a little early and on Sunday, I got a message through the CSL that they just started  excepting applications. Also, I notice the new Legends SGV isn’t on the list,  which they should be.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

diamondintherough said:


> Hey, thanks friend!
> 
> Ok, so, let me get this straight....reveal my source, without revealing it, got it.  But, yes, a little about me...typically I prefer my sources to be unreliable, the shadier the better!  I'm seeking the most deceptive, untrustworthy information I can find! Here's a question, if you have no vested interest in the club, if you don't have a child playing for the club, WHY DO YOU CARE?
> 
> ...


Well at least you arent defending KT. Which is the basis of the isssue. I never said the other coaches are making money off anything, just one dude and the club/kids suffer. As clubs grow and grow revenue they usually invest in better coaches. The better coaches have left over the years because of the person who runs the club. At least you are aware and still decide to give him your money. Whether the teams play at whatever level in whatever league doesnt matter - I was replying to you having good results. Something wasnt right and those results typically get parents moving on. 70 kids at a tryout for that age group isnt massive, especially in Ladera where you have a lot of kids coming from AYSO, Signature and surrounding clubs. Ladera is a strong soccer area. Would be great if another club stepped in to the same location or a new person took over your club


----------



## Soccer (Apr 3, 2018)

RedCard said:


> Are you sure this is the final list for next season??? It just seems a little early and on Sunday, I got a message through the CSL that they just started  excepting applications. Also, I notice the new Legends SGV isn’t on the list,  which they should be.



Yes it is. That’s cause Legends SGV will be using Silverlakes from what I hear.  Clubs in SCDSL are based on permits.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 3, 2018)

The paperwork issue you are referring too, is Surf is telling OC Surf they need to register them.  OC Surf is saying no.  Board meeting on it tonight. 

Why not just go to CSL?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2018)

Don’t all clubs have coaches leave from time to time.
There’s  a nice little shuffle going this Spring with United/GPS, OC Strikers, Blues, South Slammers, MV Strikers and probably quite a few more.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 4, 2018)

Soccer said:


> The paperwork issue you are referring too, is Surf is telling OC Surf they need to register them.  OC Surf is saying no.  Board meeting on it tonight.
> 
> Why not just go to CSL?


A lot of traveling will be involved with going to CSL, and it's definitely not what Ladera residents want. 
In case you didn't know, after leaving Strikers MV and eventually joining Anaheim Surf, they had a very brief stint with TFA, until they almost had a revolt when parents found out how much traveling will need to be done since TFA is not in SCDSL. Going into CSL will mean loosing a lot of $$...players to local clubs.
If OC Surf will take them - would be great for kids. The issue with that, from my understanding, is OC Surf will not allow KT to be in charge of anything.


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 4, 2018)

With the already established coaches who were WC now merging as OC Surf (with their overhead) it would be unlikely that they would be interested in taking on a salaried administrator/coach.  WC up to this point has always ran a pretty efficient organization with strong teams.  They may be concerned about tarnishing a very solid reputation. I have seen that some clubs will fold in any teams that ask to be accepted while other clubs use more discretion in bringing on new full teams.  The Blues are a perfect example of a club who doesn't receive whole teams at a time and I think their track record proves their method.  I think the thinking majority within WC may feel the same way (unless the Surf people think differently).


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> A lot of traveling will be involved with going to CSL, and it's definitely not what Ladera residents want.
> In case you didn't know, after leaving Strikers MV and eventually joining Anaheim Surf, they had a very brief stint with TFA, until they almost had a revolt when parents found out how much traveling will need to be done since TFA is not in SCDSL. Going into CSL will mean loosing a lot of $$...players to local clubs.
> If OC Surf will take them - would be great for kids. The issue with that, from my understanding, is OC Surf will not allow KT to be in charge of anything.


Why would the traveling be greater for CSL than for SCDSL?


----------



## mirage (Apr 4, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> With the already established coaches who were WC now merging as OC Surf (with their overhead)....


Its not a merge.  Its an affiliation and WC retains its own legal entity.  They need their own overhead and admin. So if you apply that logic to Ladera Surf, it simply is another entity under the same logo but different legal entity.  The best way to think about this is to view each Surf, other than SD Surf, as a franchise.  Each with a different owner but operate under the same brand.


----------



## mirage (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the traveling be greater for CSL than for SCDSL?


Because there are hardly no CSL teams in south OC.  I realize from your perspective coming from Poway, playing SCDSL is just as much travel as playing CSL, since most of SD players are enrolled in Presidio.


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the traveling be greater for CSL than for SCDSL?


There are simply less teams in CSL and if you look at the flights, you will see there is greater distances between teams in the same division(compared to SCDSL).  It simply comes down to how many teams are within your age group.  More total teams equals more teams in a geographical central location equals less travel.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

mirage said:


> Because there are hardly no CSL teams in south OC.  I realize from your perspective coming from Poway, playing SCDSL is just as much travel as playing CSL, since most of SD players are enrolled in Presidio.


Does SCDSL schedule games by geography?


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Does SCDSL schedule games by geography?


Yes and by flight


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> There are simply less teams in CSL and if you look at the flights, you will see there is greater distances between teams in the same division(compared to SCDSL).  It simply comes down to how many teams are within your age group.  More total teams equals more teams in a geographical central location equals less travel.


I always thought that the designations of North, South, East, West, Central, etc attached to circuit names meant that CSL tried to arrange circuits geographically.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 4, 2018)

mirage said:


> Its not a merge.  Its an affiliation and WC retains its own legal entity.  They need their own overhead and admin. So if you apply that logic to Ladera Surf, it simply is another entity under the same logo but different legal entity.  The best way to think about this is to view each Surf, other than SD Surf, as a franchise.  Each with a different owner but operate under the same brand.


That makes sense and I think most know that Surf franchises in this way. What is different here is that Ladera Surf did not get accepted into SCDSL.. so they are not able to franchise  under SCDSL. 

They will either become OC Surf and give up control or play in CSL.


----------



## outside! (Apr 4, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> You are obviously from the Girls 2007 team from last year based on what you shared. I have seen your team play.. that's called possession soccer?!


What a nice positive comment about the children.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 4, 2018)

outside! said:


> What a nice positive comment about the children.


Claim was that they played possession soccer which it not typical of most 2007 teams.. Calm down


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 4, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Claim was that they played possession soccer which it not typical of most 2007 teams.. Calm down


Not necessarily true....watch Surf, LAGSB top team, Beach SB Hodson, Slammers PA.  There are many who do but I get your point.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 4, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not necessarily true....watch Surf, LAGSB top team, Beach SB Hodson, Slammers PA.  There are many who do but I get your point.


For sure. Yeah I think you got my point. I wasn't trying to slam the kids. Parent just claimed they played with possession style and they do not from what I saw. 

It's all good, as we got a little deterred from the topic. Sounds like there was a board meeting at Surf to determine if Ladera Surf would be absorbed under OC Surf. I guess time will tell.


----------



## outside! (Apr 4, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Claim was that they played possession soccer which it not typical of most 2007 teams.. Calm down


I find it best to only say positive things about youth players on the forum (and in general). It is not like we are hauling our fat butts up and down the field.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

Any updates on this? This thread was on fire and now gone cold...


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 10, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> Any updates on this? This thread was on fire and now gone cold...


Not sure, last update was that Surf held a board meeting to determine if Ladera would join OC Surf and join SCDSL under "OC Surf - Ladera". Sounds like KT would need to give control for this to happen..


----------



## Surfref (Apr 10, 2018)

outside! said:


> I find it best to only say positive things about youth players on the forum (and in general). It is not like we are hauling our fat butts up and down the field.


Yes I am, but I don't have a fat butt.


----------



## crossbar (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey Everyone,
My son plays on Ladera Surf.  Being a former Division 1 player, I've seen the best and worst of club soccer.  In regards to Ladera Surf,  I have seen nothing but exemplary coaching and a positive environment for the kids.  Contrary to many posts, the organization is well run.  
With that said, I will say that two of my sons games have been canceled this spring.   Both games were cancelled by the opposing team, but I wonder if the "league issues" are playing a role in the cancellations.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, they lost their non-profit status last year:

https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov/CBS/SearchResults?SearchType=CORP&SearchCriteria=SADDLEBACK+VALLEY+SOCCER+ASSOCIATION+INC&SearchSubType=Keyword

https://apps.irs.gov/app/eos/displayRevocation.do?dispatchMethod=displayRevokeInfo&revocationId=722535&ein=272358384&zipCode=&country=US&deductibility=all&dispatchMethod=searchRevocation&isDescending=false&city=&ein1=27-2358384&postDateFrom=&exemptTypeCode=al&sortColumn=ein&totalResults=1&names=&resultsPerPage=25&indexOfFirstRow=0&postDateTo=&searchChoice=revoked&state=All...

I hear they are trying to get a new Non Profit in place.  That is public information too. 

Does Cal South know this?  They will then lose any chance to even register with CSL.  

On another note another Surf board meeting Monday to see if the mother ship can talk Surf OC into helping a franchise out.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 16, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Well, they lost their non-profit status last year:
> 
> https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov/CBS/SearchResults?SearchType=CORP&SearchCriteria=SADDLEBACK+VALLEY+SOCCER+ASSOCIATION+INC&SearchSubType=Keyword
> 
> ...


 Let us know if you hear anything after the board meeting


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 16, 2018)

Wouldn't losing your 501(c)3 nonprofit status basically close the doors for them?


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm hearing that some of Ladera teams was offered to move over to OC Surf on their own (not as part of the club). Is this true or just another rumor?


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 17, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm hearing that some of Ladera teams was offered to move over to OC Surf on their own (not as part of the club). Is this true or just another rumor?


Interesting. I also heard that AYSO Ladera registration has jumped quite a bit already for Fall. AYSO is going to need those fields come Fall.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 23, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Well, they lost their non-profit status last year:
> 
> https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov/CBS/SearchResults?SearchType=CORP&SearchCriteria=SADDLEBACK+VALLEY+SOCCER+ASSOCIATION+INC&SearchSubType=Keyword
> 
> ...


Have you heard anything after the board meeting?


----------



## soccermgr (Apr 24, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Have you heard anything after the board meeting?


An email went out club wide to Ladera parents in an attempt to squash rumors, but I’m not sure it did the job. Supposedly, the club is moving over to OC Surf, but it doesn’t fully explain if that means Ladera becomes a chapter, or if all teams will be absorbed and they will officially become part of the OC Surf. Doesn’t state whether KT is staying on and keeping control, though I hear he’s not well liked there. 

Personally, it just makes sense that OC Surf chapter Ladera to bide time and figure it out. Why hurt all those families and kids, just let them play. However, the concern is about next year. My guess, the 2019/2020 season will be a blood-letting for Ladera if teams don’t perform well, just like every other club in South OC this year - it’s cyclical. 

This is my two cents for all in this thread. 

SERIOUSLY, this has been the worst year of club changes I’ve seen since my kids started playing 6 years ago. So much band mouthing, dishonesty, and blood in the water. If people are considering leaving a team, how about taking an adult approach and be honest and upfront with the coach before leaving and slinging mud? How about instead of leaving a team and bad mouthing it, you take the high road and realize it’s not for your child? Instead of putting down players (kids, mind you), realize that not every team has chemistry, so while you have good players, maybe they don’t play well together? Some kids aren’t going to great soccer players, so instead of forcing them to move up flights, you be honest with yourself and realize that maybe flight 3 is as good as it gets? And more importantly, be there for your children, not for the party. It’s about your kids - listen to them and stop filling their heads with prima donna BS.

There are people in club who are there for the glory. Some clubs are there to make money - most people figure out who they are eventually. Not saying this is the case with Ladera, but it’s said about all clubs. You’ll find more resources exist to get proper information (refs, SCDSL, Cal South). than relying on rumors and gossip. Facts are facts. Make sure they add up.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Apr 24, 2018)

soccermgr said:


> An email went out club wide to Ladera parents in an attempt to squash rumors, but I’m not sure it did the job. Supposedly, the club is moving over to OC Surf, but it doesn’t fully explain if that means Ladera becomes a chapter, or if all teams will be absorbed and they will officially become part of the OC Surf. Doesn’t state whether KT is staying on and keeping control, though I hear he’s not well liked there.
> 
> Personally, it just makes sense that OC Surf chapter Ladera to bide time and figure it out. Why hurt all those families and kids, just let them play. However, the concern is about next year. My guess, the 2019/2020 season will be a blood-letting for Ladera if teams don’t perform well, just like every other club in South OC this year - it’s cyclical.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Spot on with your comments.


----------



## soccermgr (Apr 24, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Thanks for the info. Spot on with your comments.


Ultimately, time will tell. Not sure this is the last we'll hear of it, though, based on what's being said by SCDSL, OC Surf and Ladera. I just don't want to see people get hurt, especially kids.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 24, 2018)

soccermgr said:


> An email went out club wide to Ladera parents in an attempt to squash rumors, but I’m not sure it did the job. Supposedly, the club is moving over to OC Surf, but it doesn’t fully explain if that means Ladera becomes a chapter, or if all teams will be absorbed and they will officially become part of the OC Surf. Doesn’t state whether KT is staying on and keeping control, though I hear he’s not well liked there.
> 
> Personally, it just makes sense that OC Surf chapter Ladera to bide time and figure it out. Why hurt all those families and kids, just let them play. However, the concern is about next year. My guess, the 2019/2020 season will be a blood-letting for Ladera if teams don’t perform well, just like every other club in South OC this year - it’s cyclical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 24, 2018)

If its about the kids they will put the whole club under WC/Surf. Better coaching, more resources and better organization. Thats even with the dislike of OC Surf's way of poaching and promising confused path ideas to parents.  If you fight and burn bridges with coaches, refs and others who all work in the same area you better make it evitable to have to work with them in the future. Obviously no one saw the WC/Surf thing coming and many of these folks are at the parent Surf and/or asked around. The WC/Surf saw many coaches and admins go and not going to allow another chapter work on their own under them. Going to protect the brand.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 24, 2018)

It would be great for kids as well as adults if Ladera teams will get absorbed under OC Surf without KT being involved.


----------



## Soccer (May 15, 2018)

South Slammers is where they are headed.  Another uniform for these poor families.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 15, 2018)

Soccer said:


> South Slammers is where they are headed.  Another uniform for these poor families.


I thought most of the the South Slammer U-Littles originally moved to ladera now they are headed back?


----------



## soccerdad05 (May 15, 2018)

Soccer said:


> South Slammers is where they are headed.  Another uniform for these poor families.


They are now going to be South Slammers?


----------



## Soccer (May 15, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> They are now going to be South Slammers?


Yes


----------



## soccerdad05 (May 15, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Yes


Wow, did they already sent out an email to everyone at Ladera?


----------



## Soccer (May 15, 2018)

soccerdad05 said:


> Wow, did they already sent out an email to everyone at Ladera?


Last night is what I was told.


----------



## Slammerdad (May 16, 2018)

From what I was told, it was an olive branch from the Slammers who are just trying to help out those orphaned teams.  The South Slammers themselves are being merged into the Slammer organization as a whole and dropping the "South".  Glad that these teams will have a home and support.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 16, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> From what I was told, it was an olive branch from the Slammers who are just trying to help out those orphaned teams.  The South Slammers themselves are being merged into the Slammer organization as a whole and dropping the "South".  Glad that these teams will have a home and support.





Slammerdad said:


> From what I was told, it was an olive branch from the Slammers who are just trying to help out those orphaned teams.  The South Slammers themselves are being merged into the Slammer organization as a whole and dropping the "South".  Glad that these teams will have a home and support.


Yeah that's awesome, let em play!


----------



## soccermgr (May 16, 2018)

I thought most of the South OC Slammers teams disbanded, or the club was falling apart? Guess it's a win for both clubs (Ladera and Slammers). Ladera gets to stay in SCDSL and Slammers is revived. Still, parents would be smart to look elsewhere next year after all the crap they've been put through. There are better clubs, and the whole Ladera selling point (local teams, kids you go to school with, families you know) is unrealistic at best once kids move into the older's program and want to play for better, more competitive teams.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 16, 2018)

soccermgr said:


> I thought most of the South OC Slammers teams disbanded, or the club was falling apart? Guess it's a win for both clubs (Ladera and Slammers). Ladera gets to stay in SCDSL and Slammers is revived. Still, parents would be smart to look elsewhere next year after all the crap they've been put through. There are better clubs, and the whole Ladera selling point (local teams, kids you go to school with, families you know) is unrealistic at best once kids move into the older's program and want to play for better, more competitive teams.


Yes, we have played a few of their U-Little teams and they haven't been very competitive, but I guess it's been about training locally and with their friends, similar to the AYSO Extra program that Ladera Ranch AYSO has.


----------



## ToonArmy (May 16, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> From what I was told, it was an olive branch from the Slammers who are just trying to help out those orphaned teams.  The South Slammers themselves are being merged into the Slammer organization as a whole and dropping the "South".  Glad that these teams will have a home and support.


Wow that is a lot of teams for slammers. Last year 05's slammers fc girls not including the cda and other affiliates had 7 teams. Add a few more lmao imagine being on the K team playing hard for a spot on the J team


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2018)

Who's the big winner in all of this?  NIKE!!!!


----------



## El Clasico (May 16, 2018)

soccermgr said:


> I thought most of the South OC Slammers teams disbanded, or the club was falling apart? Guess it's a win for both clubs (Ladera and Slammers). Ladera gets to stay in SCDSL and Slammers is revived. Still, parents would be smart to look elsewhere next year after all the crap they've been put through. There are better clubs, and the whole Ladera selling point (local teams, kids you go to school with, families you know) is unrealistic at best once kids move into the older's program and want to play for better, more competitive teams.


Oops, you misspoke. You meant to say..."once the parents move into the olders program and want to play for better, more competitive teams..." Simple mistake. I see it a lot on these boards.


----------



## Fact (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Who's the big winner in all of this?  NIKE!!!!


Wow you are right! Nike closed up 2.65% today.

A little too dramatic aren't you?


----------



## zebrafish (May 16, 2018)

ToonArmy said:


> Wow that is a lot of teams for slammers. Last year 05's slammers fc girls not including the cda and other affiliates had 7 teams. Add a few more lmao imagine being on the K team playing hard for a spot on the J team


Similar for '07 girls -- they have something like 6+ teams for that age group as well.


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> Wow you are right! Nike closed up 2.65% today.
> 
> A little too dramatic aren't you?


This entire thread is a little too dramatic. I’m trying to stick with the theme.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 17, 2018)

timbuck said:


> This entire thread is a little too dramatic. I’m trying to stick with the theme.


Can you please share how your parents handling switching uniforms 3 years in a row?


----------



## crossbar (May 17, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Can you please share how your parents handling switching uniforms 3 years in a row?


They have negotiated with Slammers for them to leverage their resources at NO COST TO THE FAMILIES.


----------



## GoWest (May 17, 2018)

crossbar said:


> They have negotiated with Slammers for them to leverage their resources at NO COST TO THE FAMILIES.


Nice. I wonder how / if the Slammers new partnership with Yokohama tire will help with costs, if at all, this coming season?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 17, 2018)

crossbar said:


> They have negotiated with Slammers for them to leverage their resources at NO COST TO THE FAMILIES.


Not sure I'm understanding this.... Ladera teams will still be using their last year uniforms playing for South Slammers?


----------



## crossbar (May 17, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Not sure I'm understanding this.... Ladera teams will still be using their last year uniforms playing for South Slammers?


No, the players will be receiving new Slammers uniforms at no cost to the parents.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 17, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Can you please share how your parents handling switching uniforms 3 years in a row?


Can't imagine a logical parent putting up with this type of foolery. Changing your club name 6 or 7 times in less than 10 years might give a person cause for concern. Rumor is KT had to rent a larger storage space to house all the old club jerseys - given he has a hard time letting things go.


----------



## Poconos (Dec 12, 2019)

crossbar said:


> No, the players will be receiving new Slammers uniforms at no cost to the parents.


this never happened


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 14, 2019)

Poconos said:


> this never happened


Old topic rehash. No club gives free uniforms out. They raise fees and “give” them basic kits. Then require jackets, backpacks and nonsense package that requires buying a cheap ball. Can see the new Liverpool case where new kits are to be handed out but fees will increase at least $500 to cover it all. Some teams even require “special” training gear at additional cost. Some parents will put up with nonsense and not care if kids better as long as it is convenient for them. The ones driving to OCGP for training are really hard sold with extra training days - unfortunately not helping development of the coaching is still bad


----------

